

Facebook 'EOF' Error - GMali

So I went to facebook 5 minutes ago, and was presented with this error:<p>&#62;Got EOF while waiting for outstanding responses<p>What do you make of it?
======
mixmasteralan
Possibly related: <https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/facebook%20slow>

